# Kauf: analoge Spiegelreflex oder Digital?



## Tomte (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe vor mir eine neue Kamera zu kaufen, aber nun steh ich vor der üblichen Frage - welche?
Ich möchte keine Kamera um einfach nur irgendwelche Schnappschüsse auf Partys zu machen. Eher eine Kamera um Fotografieren zu lernen. Also sollte sie vlt auch mehrere Einstellungen besitzen um so experimentieren zu können. Die Kamera sollte höchstens 400-450 Euro kosten. Es darf ruhig billiger sein 
Ich dachte erst an eine gebrauchte analoge Spiegelreflex. Lohnt sich das? Wird das nicht zu teuer jedes mal die Filme zu entwickeln. Insbesondere wenn ich vlt etwas experimentieren möchte? Was ist denn so das billigste an gebrauchten Spiegelreflex, die auch etwas taugen (damit ich mal so ungefähr ein Einblick in die Preise bekomme)?
Mein anderer Gedanke ist eine digitale Kamera (natürl. nicht Spiegelreflex), die halt etwas hochwertiger ist (vlt auch gebraucht?).
Ich würde wohl eher gemischte Bilder machen (Landschaft, Nahaufnahmen, Personen, ..ausprobieren halt)
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen, vlt sogar eine bestimmte Kamera?  

Schonmal vielen Dank im voraus,
mfG Tomte


----------



## hpvw (4. Februar 2005)

Ich glaube, in der Preisklasse eine Digitalkamera zu finden, mit der man ernsthaft Fotografieren lernen kann, ist enorm schwierig.
Eine analoge Spiegelreflex ist neu bestimmt in der Preisklasse zu finden. Allerdings kommen natürlich auch die Objektive dazu und die sind auch nicht ganz billig.
Aber ein Gehäuse und ein Allround-Zoomobjektiv sollte für den Preis auch neu zu haben sein. Mit Gebrauchtpreisen kenne ich mich nicht aus.
Später, wenn Du merkst, dass Fotografieren "Dein Ding" ist, kommen sicher weitere Objektive dazu und dann wird es ja auch irgendwann mal Zeit für einen Blitz.
Im Hinterkopf solltest Du haben, dass Du später evtl. auf eine Digitale Spiegelreflex umsteigen willst. Bei Canon kannst Du die Objektive dann später auch an einem digitalen Gehäuse verwenden (zum Teil mit Brennweitenverlängerung), ich denke, bei anderen Herstellern ist das ähnlich.

Bezüglich der Folgekosten: Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich mit einer digitalen wesentlich "unvorsichtiger" bin. Mit einer analogen Kamera überlegt man sich schon, ob man von dem Objekt nun noch ein Bild macht oder doch lieber ein bisschen Platz auf dem Film lässt.
Zum üben wäre es sicher praktisch, davon nicht so abhängig zu sein.
Mit der digitalen gehts auch mal schnell zum Serienbild knipsen und zack sind 30 Bilder weg. Aber die Speicherkarten kann man ja auch etwas schneller wechseln, als einen Film und meistens passen eh mehr Bilder auf einen Chip, als auf einen analogen Film.

Wenn Du die Bilder am Ende eher im Rechner, als auf Papier haben willst, solltest Du eine Digitale nehmen. Im privaten Gebrauch (selbst Scannen, Kodak-Foto-CD, etc.) habe ich noch keinen Scan eines Fotos gesehen, der an die Qualität eines Fotos im Rechner rankommt,das mit einer guten Digitalkamera aufgenommen wurde.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Wommi (4. Februar 2005)

Also bei so etwas kann ich nur Raten noch ein wenig zu warten, die EOS 300D z.b. fällt momentan im Preis und sollte bald schon in deinem Bereich sein.

Aber nur mal so als Anmerkung, wenn du einmal blut einer SLR gerochen hast wirst du auch bald andere Objektive haben wollen  und die kosten dann nochmal richtig Asche.

Ansonsten kann man eigentlich eher zur Digitalen SLR Raten, analog gut und schön. Pixelprotzer brauch man da nicht wirklich, da kann man dann lieber gleich zur Großformat Kamera greifen. Aber für den einstieg in die richtige Fotografie ist eine SLR unerlässlich 

Grüße
wommi


----------



## Discman (4. Februar 2005)

Zum Experimentieren würde ich dir eine digitale Spiegelreflex empfehlen, sie sind halt leider etwas kostspielig vorallem was danach noch das Zubehör in Sachen Objektive/Blitze angeht außer man nimmt 0815 Objektive, wobei ich davon abraten würde.

Ich hab mir vor kurzem eine Nikon D70 gekauft, ich hatte schon Erfahrung mit mehreren analogen Nikons (F3 etc.). Der Kauf war für mich sehr kostspielig und es hat mich auch einiges an Überwindung gekostet soviel Geld auszugeben, dafür bin ich jetzt sehr begeistert und glücklich über die Kamera. Ich hab mich dann halt gleich für ein etwas größeres Paket entschieden mit AF-S DX 18-70 Objektiv, dem Blitz SB-600 und einer 2GB MD Karte sowie 2. Akku damit man wirklich gut experimentieren kann, aber mit 400-450 euro oder darunter bist du von sowas weit entfernt.

Also wenn du wirklich gute Fotos machen willst und experimentieren willst würde ich dir wirklich eine digitale Spiegelreflex empfehlen im Moment sind glaube ich die EOS 300D von Canon und die D70 von Nikon noch die günstigeren in einer Preisklasse von 720-1000 Euro (inkl. Objektiv) also in dem Bereich bewegst du dich dann schon.

lg

disc


----------



## Tomte (4. Februar 2005)

Danke für die Antworten 
600-700 Euro sind mir eindeutig zu teuer, vorallem da ich ja erst anfangen will. Und warten naja, ich habe gerade keine Kamera und deswegen möchte ich auch nicht soo lange warten . (Ich gehe demnächst auch 4 Wochen nach Amerika, da würde sich eine Kamera lohnen ^^)
Lohnt sich eine normale Digitalkamera denn nicht? Ich möchte ja nur in die Materie Fotografie einsteigen, sprich lernen, wie ein Bild spannend wird etc.. Oder ist es eher dumm, eine normale Kamera zu kaufen, wenn ich mir vlt danach irgendwann mal sowieso eine SLR zuleg?
Welche Kamera(art) würdet ihr denn empfehlen, wenn ich sie in naher Zukunft kaufen wuerde und sie eher als "Übergangslösung" nehmen wuerde um damit "anzufangen". Später, wenn die ersten digitalen SLR dann vom Preis in meine Richtung kommen kann ich mir ja dann eine leisten. Wäre eine analoge SLR dann eine Lösung (gebraucht?)?

Gruß 
Tomte


----------



## hpvw (4. Februar 2005)

Du willst ja Fotografieren lernen und nicht Knipsen.
Und dazu gehört auch die Technik zu beherrschen, also manuelle Blende, manueller Fokus (bzw. Heutzutage wohl auch Autofokus mit Einstellung der Messfelder), manuelle Belichtungszeit, Wahl des Objektivs, evtl. Makroaufnahmen etc.
Dazu gehören wohl nicht die Pseudoeinstellungen von Digicams in Deiner Preisklasse.
Daher würde ich wohl eher zu der analogen Spiegelreflex greifen, um im Preisrahmen zu bleiben (die Verbleibenden 200 - 500 € zur digitalen Lösung kannst Du ja nach und nach in Filme investieren, so kommen die Kosten nicht so auf einen Schlag).
Und Dir bleibt auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit nach und nach aufzurüsten, auch irgenwann auf ein digitales Gehäuse.
Da Du noch keine Kamera hast, musst Du ja auch erstmal herausbekommen, ob Du wirklich so Fotografieren willst.
Vielleicht merkst Du dann ja doch, dass Du viel mehr mit der Automatik arbeitest. Dann kannst Du immer noch auf eine normale Digitale umsteigen oder, wenn Du merkst, dass es Dir richtig Spaß macht, Fotografieren auch als Kunst zu betrachten und die manuellen Einstellungen effektvoll einsetzt, mit relativ wenig Mehrkosten auf ein digitales Spiegelreflexgehäuse aufzurüsten. Die digitalen Gehäuse werden vermutlich im Preis fallen, die Objektive und das Zubehör eher nicht.
Auf jeden Fall setzt Du mit einer analogen SLR nicht do viel Geld in den Sand.

Vielleicht hilft Dir ja mein persönliches Verhalten:
Wir haben im Haushalt drei Kameras. 
Eine analoge Kompaktkamera, die nur noch in der Ecke liegt.
Eine analoge Spiegelreflex mit reichlich Zubehör.
Und eine digitale Sony DSC F828.
Im Regelfall greife ich aus Faulheit und weil die Bilder ohnehin im PC landen sollen zur Digitalen. Wenn die Bedingungen aber härter werden, zum Beispiel mit einem 200er Tele von einem schaukelnden Schiff aus zu Fotografieren, geht nichts (von unseren Alternativen) über die mittlerweile 30 Jahre alte analoge Spiegelreflex, die als Automatik gerade mal Blenden- oder Zeitautomatik bietet, keinen Autofokus.
Die Sony zählt immer noch zu den Topmodellen unter den digitalen Kameras, die keine Spiegelreflex sind. Die Fotos werden auch zweifellos qualitativ sehr gut, aber Dinge, wie der manuelle Fokus sind absolut nicht zu gebrauchen (der Autofokus manchmal auch nicht). Es ist natürlich schwer ein Bild auf dem PC mit einem auf dem Papier zu vergleichen, aber, wenn es sich nicht um Standardsituationen handelt, halte ich die Fotos der analogen SLR für besser, vorrausgesetzt, man beherrscht die Technik. Und das ist, was Du ja lernen willst.

Zum lernen und "richtig" Fotografieren hilft nur eine Spiegelreflex, egal, ob analog oder digital. Und das Budget sagt bei Dir ganz klar analog. Wie gesagt, in der Preisklasse, mit einem Objektiv ist das sogar neu zu haben. Wenn Du dann jemand findest, der Dir gebraucht günstig weitere Objektive überlassen kann, bist Du natürlich an der Sonne. Analoge Gehäuse gibt es ohnehin recht günstig. Achte beim Kauf aber, wie erwähnt darauf, ob der Hersteller auch kompatible digitale Gehäuse anbietet und dies auch in Zukunft tun wird.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Tomte (6. Februar 2005)

Danke hpvw,
dein post hat mir sehr viel weiter geholfen und meine Meinung ganz klar gestärkt. Ich hab auch mal einen Freund gefragt, der etwas öfters fotografiert. Der meinte, er fotografiert lieber analog und wuerde es zum Anfangen auch empfehlen. Um die Kosten in Grenzen zu halten lässt er die Bilder irgendwie schlechter entwickeln, so dass er für Film + Entwicklung nur ca. 3 Euro zahlen muss. Die Bilder die ihm gefallen lässt er dann nochmal in guter Qualität machen. Muss ihn mal fragen, wie genau er das macht.

Gibt es denn eine analoge SLR die ihr mir empfehlen wuerdet? (Fragen über Fragen 

Vielen Dank
Gruß TomTe


----------



## hpvw (6. Februar 2005)

Ich persönlich stehe auf Canon. (Ich weiss, unsere neuste ist eine Sony, aber da hatte ich nur beratenden Einfluß und der hat leider nicht gezogen.)
Ich denke, man kann sich bei Canon relativ sicher sein, dass ein späterer Umstieg auf ein digitales Gehäuse möglich ist.
Das mag bei anderen Herstellern auch der Fall sein und sollte ein wesentliches Entscheidungskriterium sein.
Ich denke, um so eine Entscheidung zu treffen ist es unabdingbar, vorher Grundlagen der Technik zu verstehen und Testberichte in Fachzeitschriften zu lesen.

Damit konnte ich Dir jetzt sicherlich wenig helfen. Aber Deine persönlichen Entscheidungen kann ich nicht treffen. Ich kann Dir nur raten, Dir ein wenig Fachwissen, zumindest therotisches, anzueignen und mit der entsprechenden Vorbildung zu einem Fachgeschäft zu gehen und Dich beraten zu lassen, evtl. in Begeleitung Deines Freundes, der ja auch etwas von Fotografie versteht.

Günstige Gehäuse liegen "nur" bei 100 bis 150 €. Es wäre zwar traurig, sich da falsch zu entscheiden, aber es ist noch kein Drama.
Wesentlich wichtiger ist die Festlegung auf eine Technologie, was zum Teil mit der Festlegung auf einen Hersteller gleichzusetzen ist. Bei der Wahl von Canon würdest Du Dich zum Beispiel auf deren Objektivanschluss festlegen. Da gibt es einige andere Anbieter, die auch Zubehör und Objektive mit diesem Anschluss anbieten, ich weiss jedoch nicht, ob andere Hersteller auch Gehäuse mit diesem Objektivanschluss herstellen. Allerdings hat Canon, was die Gehäuse angeht eine recht umfangreiche Modellpalette. 
Du solltest also mit Blick auf die Zukunft darauf achten, dass das System erweiterbar bleibt und Du nicht alles wegschmeißen kannst, wenn Dir Dein Gehäuse nicht mehr genügt.
Für unsere 30 Jahre alte Konica gibt es neu zum Beispiel keine Objektive mehr, aber irgendwann dürfen die Hersteller auch mal einen Strich ziehen   
Allerdings würde für uns der Umstieg auf ein gleichwertiges SLR-System mit Autofokus eine Investition von einigen Tausend Euro bedeuten und das ohne digitales Gehäuse.

Der Blitz ist auch so ein Thema. Der Kauf der Sony hat meinen Vater dazu genötigt für rund 300 € auch einen Sony-Blitz zu kaufen. Die alten Blitzgeräte der SLR passen nur noch mechanisch. Aber Sony ist ja bekannt dafür, dass sie ihr "eigenes Ding" durchziehen. Aber der Blitzschuh ist bei anderen Herstellern auch ein Thema für sich und man sollte im Vorwege mal schauen, wer alles passendes Zubehör anbietet.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Helmut Uwe Steiger (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo Tomte!



			
				Tomte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ist denn so das billigste an gebrauchten Spiegelreflex, die auch etwas taugen (damit ich mal so ungefähr ein Einblick in die Preise bekomme)?


 

Es gibt bei ebay äußerst günstige Angebote.
Du bekommst eine Spitzen-Camera mit mehreren Objektiven unter 150 €.
Ich persönlich kann dir nur die Canon A1 empfehlen, mit der ich seit nun 25 Jahren photographiere.
Diese Camera bietet außer allen Automatiken auch manuelle Korrekturmöglichkeiten und eine vollkommen manuelle Einstellungsmöglichkeit von Blende und Zeit (zwischen 1/1000 sec und 30 sec).
Einziger Wermutstropfen: Sie funktioniert nicht ohne Batterie.
Ich würde mein Set nicht unter 400 € hergeben, einfach aus Respekt ihr gegenüber. 

Ich halte den Einstieg mit einer gebrauchten analogen SLR-Camera auch für die kostengünstigste Variante. Allerdings gilt immer noch zu bedenken, daß die Ausarbeitung doch recht teuer kommt.

Ein (für dich wohl nur relativ) günstiges Angebot einer neuen digitalen SLR-Camera mit akzeptabler Qualität habe ich gerade bei einem Online-Shop entdeckt, eine Canon EOS 300D (6,3 Megapixel) mit Objektiv EF-S f1:3,5-5,6/18-55 mm um 680 €.

Auch ich denke bequemlichkeitshalber an einen Umstieg, muß dabei aber einen Verlust an Auflösung und vor allem Contrast eincalculieren.

Viel Spaß noch beim Photographieren wünscht dir Uwe


----------



## tittli (9. Februar 2005)

Hmm...entgegen den hier vorgetragenen Meinungen kann ich dir nur zu einer Digitalen Kamera empfehlen. Es gibt meiner Meinung nach durchaus Digicams mit guten Einstellmöglichkeiten (z.B. Canon Powershot G5 oder die ganze Serie, oder auch die Nikon 8800 oder so)...Ich habe auch mit einer Digitalen Kamera begonnen, und ich denke einfach für einen Anfänger ist es einfach besser, wenn man einfach abdrücken kann ohne überlegen zu müssen, ob man sich das entwickeln auch leisten kann...ich weiss nicht was du beruflich machst, aber für mich als Schüler war das sehr wichtig, dass ich keine oder wenig Kosten verursache.

gruss


----------



## hpvw (9. Februar 2005)

Helmut Uwe Steiger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Einziger Wermutstropfen: Sie funktioniert nicht ohne Batterie.


Das tut unsere Kodac auch schon nicht.
@Tomte
Aber bei SLRs (egal ob digital oder analog) halten die Batterien wesentlich länger, also für mehr Fotos, als bei Kompaktkameras, weil der Monitor bei den Digitalen meist nur zu Nachkontrolle dient und nie als Sucher und die analogen gar keinen Monitor haben.
Die Kamerafunktionen brauchen nicht viel Strom.
Ich denke mal, mindestens in den letzten zehn Jahren wurde keine gebräuchliche SLR mehr produziert, die ohne Batterie auskommt.
Das kann heute also schwer ein Entscheidungskriterium sein, wenn da ein Hersteller nicht völlig geschlafen hat, was den Stromverbrauch angeht.



			
				Helmut Uwe Steiger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich halte den Einstieg mit einer gebrauchten analogen SLR-Camera auch für die kostengünstigste Variante. Allerdings gilt immer noch zu bedenken, daß die Ausarbeitung doch recht teuer kommt.
> 
> Ein (für dich wohl nur relativ) günstiges Angebot einer neuen digitalen SLR-Camera mit akzeptabler Qualität habe ich gerade bei einem Online-Shop entdeckt, eine Canon EOS 300D (6,3 Megapixel) mit Objektiv EF-S f1:3,5-5,6/18-55 mm um 680 €


Das ist ja auch schon 200 € über seinem Budget, aber für einen späteren Umstieg ist die 300D sicher eine gute Wahl (aber Achtung: Brennweitenverlängerung bei normalen Kleinbildobjektiven). Eine Bekannte von mir ist jedenfalls sehr zufrieden mit der Kamera.
@Tomte
Wenn Du Dir die 200 € abringen kannst, ist das aber ein guter Einstieg, um direkt mit der digitalen Fotografie zu beginnen. Ich wusste nicht, dass es die 300D mittlerweile so günstig gibt.

Gruß hpvw

EDIT: @Spescha
Der Haken ist halt, wenn man eine Digitale haben will, die entsprechende professionelle Funktionen bietet, um Fotografieren zu lernen, ist man auch ganz schnell bei Preisen jenseits von 500 €. Und zum Fotografieren lernen ist eine SLR halt am besten geeignet und da liegt man also wenigstens bei rund 700 €, wie Helmut gezeigt hat.


----------



## Tomte (10. Februar 2005)

Danke nochmals für die Antworten.
Ich bin auch Schüler und deshalb spielt der Preis schon eine wichtige Rolle.
Ich werde mir wohl eine gebrauchte analoge SLR mit Objektiv holen und mal nach dieser 3 Euro Variante fragen.
Ich lese mich zwar grade in Sachen Fotografie ein, aber habt ihr vlt Tipps oder Ratschläge, worauf ich bei einem Kauf achten sollte (Danke für die Kameravorschläge, werde ich mir anschauen)?

Gruß,
Tomte


----------



## hpvw (10. Februar 2005)

Dann versuche ich mal ein paar grundsätzliche Features aufzuzählen:
Gehäuse:
Automatik und Manuell
Kombinationen von Automatik und Manuell, also Blendenautomatik, Zeitautomatik, Vollständig manuell, maueller Fokus, Messfelder für Autofokus, Einstellung fürs Filmmaterial
Serienbildfunktion, also automatischer Filmtransport und sofort die nächste Aufnahme
Bei digitalen gibt es einen Trade-Off zwischen Serienbildgeschwindigkeit, -anzahl und Auflösung der Bilder, bei analogen sollte so etwas aber nicht oder nur minimal ins Gewicht fallen, auch wenn es hier sicher Speziallösungen für einzelne Anwendungsfelder gibt.

Objektive:
bei gebraucht natürlich auf einwandfreie Funktion und unzerkratzte Linsen achten
Zoomobjektiv vs. feste Brennweite
Zoom: günstiger, weil weniger Objektive nötig, aber meist schlechtere Lichtstärke und unpräziser.
Was für Fotos willst Du machen? Danach solltest du überlegen, was für Objektive Du brauchst. Weitwinkel(<35)/Tele(>100)/Normal(55)/Porträt(80)
Hast Du vor, Makroaufnahmen zu machen, Überlegung: spezielles Makroobjektiv oder Adapter?
Zum Anfang und üben ist vielleicht ein Zoomobjektiv mit weitem Zoombereich ausreichend. Also von Weitwinkel bis vielleicht 150. Dann bekommst Du evtl. heraus, was für Aufnahmen du überwiegend machst und kannst Dir für diesen Zweck ein spezielles besonders gutes Objektiv nachträglich zulegen. Teleobjektive sind bei gleicher Qualität (naja, kann man die überhaupt vergleichen) teurer als Weitwinkel.
Bei extremen Tele (>200) solltest Du über ein Stativ nachdenken.
Hast Du Portrait-, Personen-, Akt-, Stillebenaufnahmen vor, musst Du Dir über einen Blitz oder ein Blitzsystem Gedanken machen. Für sowas wird sich mit der Zeit sicher eine Menge Zubehör ansammeln, da muss man nicht gleich voll einsteigen. Bei Innen- und Personenaufnahmen bin ich aber der falsche Ansprechpartner.

Wenn Du noch nicht weißt, was Dich im speziellen interessiert solltest Du evtl. auch etwas schlechtere Qualität für bestimmte Situationen in Kauf nehmen, um flexibel zu sein und auszuprobieren, was Dir liegt, als gleich auf eine Richtung einzuschlagen und Geld zum Fenster für spezielle Anwendungen rauszuwerfen.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Helmut Uwe Steiger (11. Februar 2005)

Tomte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich lese mich zwar grade in Sachen Fotografie ein, aber habt ihr vlt Tipps oder Ratschläge, worauf ich bei einem Kauf achten sollte


 
hpvw hat eh schon das meiste gesagt.
Mir fällt noch ein:
Es wäre ganz gut wenn du dir ein UV-haze-Filter auf die Objektive als Kratz- und Spritzschutz schraubst. Gleichzeitig hält es in den Bergen das UV-Licht ab, das für leicht unscharfe Bilder verantwortlich ist.
Und ich habe tagsüber auch immer ein Polarisationsfilter drauf, mit dem sich sattere Farben erzeugen und unerwünschte Spiegelungen entfernen lassen.---

---

Zur EOS 300D möchte ich noch hinzufügen, daß sie nur USB 1.1 besitzt. Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe braucht die Übertragung für 1 GB Photos 12 Minuten. (Vielleicht kann das jemand mit mehr Sinn für Mathematik nachchecken) Also gerade noch auszuhalten, würde ich mal sagen.

Außerdem, wenn ich da nicht was überlesen habe, ist tatsächlich kein Ladegerät für den Akku mit dabei, und sie läuft nur mit Akku. Irgendwie kann ich das nicht so recht glauben.
Auch mag ich keine Akkus: In ein paar Jahren gibt's wahrscheinlich keinen Ersatz mehr dafür.
Und dann kommt ja auch noch eine CompactFlash-Karte dazu. Ohne die geht's auch nicht.

Summiert sich auch wieder.

Liebe Grüße, uwe


----------



## ShadowMan (11. Februar 2005)

Hallo Uwe!

Ich habe mir kurz vor Weihnachten auch eine EOS300d gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Okay, USB 1.1 nervt sehr und es ist mir mehr als unverständlich warum eine Kamera nur 1.1 spendiert bekommt, aber okay...
Ein Akkuladegerät ist normalerweise dabei und ich habe direkt kostenlos von Canon eine Flash-Karte bekommen. Diese Aktion ist mittlerweile leider nicht mehr, aber so teuer ist sie auch nicht.

Die Fotos sind jedenfalls klasse und ich werde sie nie wieder her geben 
Sicherlich gibt es wesentlich bessere Kameras, aber für den Einstieg und für diesen Preis finde ich sie perfekt.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Fiene (17. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
 ich habe mit einer Minolta (Halbautomatisch) angefangen, und habe sehr gute Ergebnisse damit gehabt. Dann habe ich noch meine zweiäugige Mitelformat (ca. 40 Jahre alt) für die besonderen Bilder. 
 Vom Preis ist meine X700 eigentlich in deinem Preisrahmen, aber ich weiß nicht, ob die Objektive später noch bei digitalen SLR verwendbar sind.

  Gruß Fiene

 PS: Ich habe da noch ein 300er Tele mit Bajonetverschluss und Obektivtasche, von dem ich mich trennen möchte, da ich ein gleichwertiges Objektiv geschenkt bekommen hab. Falls du Interesse hast schick mir eine Nachricht.


----------



## Tomte (25. Februar 2005)

So, ich war jetzt mal in ein paar Fotogeschäften (normale große, als auch kleine Fotografengeschäfte).
Ich hab drei Angebote, die mich interessieren. Ich will eure Meinung dazu wissen. Sind die Preise für die Ware ok? Sind die Kameras/Objektive gut?

1. Nikon F55  +  Sigma 28-200mm, f3.5 - 5,6     ---  269 Euro (Neuware)

2. Canon 3000V + Sigma 28-200mm, f3.5 - 5,6   ---  275 Euro (Neuware)

3. Canon 500N + Canon 28-80mm, f3,5 - 5,6   --- 100 Euro (gebraucht, geprüft, der Fotograf hat mit genau der Kamera Bilder gemacht und sie durchgetestet,  6 Monate Garantie)  

Ich kenne mich natürlich nicht so gut aus, aber ich finde das 3. Angebot ziemlich gut. Ich höre nichts schlechtes von der Canon 500N. Man muss immer bedenken, dass es meine erste SLR ist, ich totaler Anfänger bin und einfach mal ausprobieren möchte.

Also, eure Meinungen sind gefragt!
Gruß,
Tomte


----------



## hpvw (25. Februar 2005)

Ich, als Canon-Befürworter, schwanke mit einer Empfehlung zwischen 2 und 3.
Canon bietet IMHO zur Zeit noch die besten Möglichkeiten zum Erweitern, vor allem in Bezug auf einen zukünftigen Umstieg auf Digitalfotografie.
Ich würde jedoch zu 2 tendieren, da gerade zum lernen (und herausbekommen, welche Fotografie Dir gefällt), bereits ein Zoomobjektiv mit gutem Tele (200er von der Brennweite her) dabei ist. Teleobjektive kosten ein Schweinegeld, was man nicht hinterher extra investieren sollte, nur um zu sehen, dass es doch nicht gefällt oder man es nicht braucht.
Ein 80er finde ich für ein Universalobjektiv zum Ausprobieren doch etwas knapp bemessen.
Wenn Du beim Fotografieren bleibst wirst Du Dir ohnehin nach und nach für Deine "Lieblingsanwendungen" Objektive mit fester Brennweite und besserer Lichtstärke zulegen.
Unter einer von zwei Bedingungen würde ich wegen dem unschlagbaren Preis auch zu 3 tendieren: Entweder, Du weißt jetzt schon, dass Du wenig oder gar keine Teleaufnahmen machst oder Du bist Dir sicher, dass dort Dein Schwerpunkt liegen wird und hast vor, Dir ein Tele mit fester Brennweite zu kaufen.
Die 3000V ist etwas schneller (Serienbild) und neuer, wobei letzteres kein Qualitätsmerkmal sein muss. Ansonsten habe ich zu der 500N auch nichts negatives gefunden, wobei ich leider auch keine Liste der kompletten technischen Daten gefunden habe, wie Canon sie für die aktuellen Modelle anbietet. Daher bezieht sich meine Empfehlung weniger auf die Unterschiede der Gehäuse, sondern im Wesentlichen auf den unterschiedlichen Brennweitenbereich der Objektive.

Gruß hpvw


----------

